# Phát hiện thuốc kháng sinh Zinnat 500 mg Film Tablet bị làm giả



## vietmom (11/4/18)

Đây là một loại thuốc kháng sinh nhiễm khuẩn được sử dụng phổ biến trong lĩnh vực y tế.




Chiều 10/4, Cục Quản lý Dược (Bộ Y tế) vừa có công văn gửi Sở Y tế các tỉnh, thành phố cảnh báo do phát hiện thuốc Zinnat 500 mg Film Tablet giả.
Theo Cục Quản lý Dược, mẫu thuốc kiểm nghiệm có in trên nhãn chính là "Sefuroksim aksettil 20 film tablet" (số GP: 14209/QLD-KD ngày 30/8/2013. Nhãn phụ ghi mạo danh nhà sản xuất Công ty Glaxo Operatione UK Ltd-Anh; doanh nghiệp nhập khẩu Công ty Cổ phần Armephaco (địa chỉ 118 Vũ Xuân Thiều, Phúc Lợi, quận Long Biên, Hà Nội).

Tuy nhiên, sau khi kiểm tra, thuốc không có phản ứng định tính của thành phần chính là Cefuroxime acetyl.
Trước thực tế này, Cục Quản lý dược yêu cầu các Sở Y tế thông báo các cơ sở dược phẩm về việc nghiêm cấm buôn bán, sử dụng thuốc giả Zinnat 500 mg. Đồng thời, các sở y tế cũng được yêu cầu tăng cường kiểm tra, kịp thời phát hiện và ngăn chặn việc nhập khẩu, sản xuất, mua bán thuốc giả, thuốc không rõ nguồn gốc xuất xứ, thuốc không được phép lưu hành và xử lý nghiêm các trường hợp vi phạm.

Zinnat 500mg là một loại thuốc kháng sinh nhiễm khuẩn được sử dụng phổ biến trong lĩnh vực y tế. Thuốc được dùng để điều trị các bệnh nhiễm khuẩn đường hô hấp, nhiễm khuẩn niệu sinh dục, bệnh lậu…

_Nguồn: Zing_


----------



## thanhnam (11/4/18)




----------

